# perfect pullups?



## body122506 (May 10, 2008)

Hi fellow bodybuilders,

I was watching tv the other day and I saw a commercial for the perfect pullups.  I knew about the perfect pushup, but never heard of the perfect pullups.  I was surprised to see that invention.  It look kind of funny seeing how it works.  Have annyone ever tired it?  Or what do you think about such product?  Just want to see what yal think about it.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 9, 2008)

body122506 said:
			
		

> Hi fellow bodybuilders,
> 
> I was watching tv the other day and I saw a commercial for the perfect pullups.  I knew about the perfect pushup, but never heard of the perfect pullups.  I was surprised to see that invention.  It look kind of funny seeing how it works.  Have annyone ever tired it?  Or what do you think about such product?  Just want to see what yal think about it.




I hate to admit it but these look like something useful for the home or travel. anyone out their tried these yet? feedback??


----------



## c3r3br0 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Nothing New Really*

The bar allows different hand positions, which is the "perfect" pull-up. Supinated or pronated grip, wide med or short grip, will cause your body to adapt and hopefully work different muscles necessary to complete the exercise.

I personally have found the best pull-up is the one-minute pull-up.  I got this from an old Poliquin book.  Anyway, it was a wide-pronated grip with a count of 30 seconds lift and 30 seconds negative. OUCH!

I think that book also had a weird extended arm pull-up or something, I can;t remember.  In any case, Poliquin got it or used for Gymnasts and particularly talked about the rings.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 29, 2008)

c3r3br0 said:
			
		

> The bar allows different hand positions, which is the "perfect" pull-up. Supinated or pronated grip, wide med or short grip, will cause your body to adapt and hopefully work different muscles necessary to complete the exercise.
> 
> I personally have found the best pull-up is the one-minute pull-up.  I got this from an old Poliquin book.  Anyway, it was a wide-pronated grip with a count of 30 seconds lift and 30 seconds negative. OUCH!
> 
> I think that book also had a weird extended arm pull-up or something, I can;t remember.  In any case, Poliquin got it or used for Gymnasts and particularly talked about the rings.




I would trust in POLIQUIN's advice as well.
wish i could picture what your talking about.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 1, 2008)

body122506 said:
			
		

> Hi fellow bodybuilders,
> 
> I was watching tv the other day and I saw a commercial for the perfect pullups.  I knew about the perfect pushup, but never heard of the perfect pullups.  I was surprised to see that invention.  It look kind of funny seeing how it works.  Have annyone ever tired it?  Or what do you think about such product?  Just want to see what yal think about it.




wondering if anyone bought this thing???


----------



## IMDiesel (Jul 7, 2009)

ALIN said:


> I would trust in POLIQUIN's advice as well.
> wish i could picture what your talking about.



Wide grip (hands outside of the shoulders) palms facing away from you and each rep takes 1 minute. It is an extreme concentration pull up. From Start position it should take about 30 seconds or so to complete the pull up and another 30 seconds on the downward motion.


----------

